# ¿Cómo dibujar las pistas de ésta fuente de alimentación?



## cass17 (Nov 17, 2007)

hola a todos, lo que pasa es que desde hace mucho había querido hacer está fuente pero no me ha salido bien debido a que solo me prende un led y no los dos que deberian prenderse, he estado preguntando y me dijeron que probablememte lo que este mal son las pistas y pues bueno yo acudo a uds. comunidad de electronicos haber si me pudieran ayudar les dejo el esquema de la fuente de antemano gracias.[/quote]


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2007)

Y donde estan los led ?

En el circuito hay por lo menos 1 error

Este es el esquema de una fuente ajustable basica, por el circuito entiendo que quieres una fuente con 2 valores preajustados de salida, ¿ Es correcto ?


----------



## mcrven (Nov 17, 2007)

Amigo, aquí te adjunto un dibujo con algunas observaciones y preguntas.

Te adjunto también la sugerencia para que, cuando plantees una consulta, lo hagas de la forma más amplificadora y descriptiva posible, recordándote que ninguno de los ponentes somos adivinos y, para poder ayudar requerimos de información amplificadora y precisa.
Así, a veces lo logramos.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## cass17 (Nov 17, 2007)

pues si, básicamente necesito una fuente para la escuela, para compuertas,flip-flop etc que usan 5v fijos  y una regulable. este diseño de fuente es asi 5v fijos y la otra regulable y queria esta fuente porque ya compre el material. El maestro que nos dio el circuito ya tiene una y pero el mando a hacer sus pistas a no se quien y le salieron super chiquita la tableta y son diferentes a las que se pueden hacer en compu o a mano, y lo del circuito ya lo subí indicando los leds de antemano gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2007)

Pase en limpio el esquema, a ver si alguien te da una mano con el impreso


----------



## cass17 (Nov 17, 2007)

ok muchas gracias a todos por su coperación   espero que me puedan seguir ayudando o si no saben de alguna pagina donde me puedan orientar sobre como hacer las pistas o si exista algún tutorial  donde lo explique se los agradeceria mucho.


----------



## mcrven (Nov 18, 2007)

A ver chavo.
dale una miradita es esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/circuitos-impresos.htm

Ahora bien, los tutoriales ayudan y, aquí también tratamos de ayudar. Pero, el primer paso que debes dar para trazar pistas es, hacerte con CAD de electrónica, cómo Eagle por ejemplo, que lo puedes bajar en versión freeware y es multiplataforma, peeerooo. antes, debes aprender a usarlo.

Así que adelante.

ATENTO Fogonazo: ¿Seguro que ese LED2 enciende? Me parece mucha R asociada para tan sólo 5V.

Voy a sugerirle un esquema más adecuado. Es tu mismo esquema, corregido para que no interfiera el divisor resistivo con el LED2. Conservé las nomenclaturas de componentes de Fogonazo para evitar enredos.

Saludos a ambos: mcrven


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 18, 2007)

Asi como de lastima pero enciende.

El tema es que (Creo) hay que respetar el circuito que le dieron en la escuela.

Saludos y felices diodos !


----------



## cass17 (Nov 18, 2007)

pues si basicamente quiero conservar el circuito que me dieron en mi escuela, mas que nada porque ya compre el material para dicho circuito (el transformador es lo principal) pero si tienen algún otro diagrama de un circuito que funcione con los mismos componentes bueno al menos con el mismo transformador de 18v a 2A  pues es bienvenido. por cierto lo del tutorial para hacer circuitos impresos eso si ya se como hacerlo, lo que no se es como dibujar las pistas en la baquelita y como irian de acuerdo al diagrama, de todas maneras  muchas gracias por su ayuda a los dos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 18, 2007)

Ambos circuitos funcionan correctamente, el de mcrven y el mio, el que te pase respeta el que te dieron en la escuela, y el de mcrven da una mejor iluminacion del led de tension fija, y usa los mismos componentes. Solo debes agregar el diodo 1N4148.


----------



## cass17 (Nov 18, 2007)

acabo de terminar de hacer las pistas del circuito de mcrven, de seguro estoy mal jeje, esque soy principiante en esto así que si cometo errores fatales corrijanme porfas ok gracias a todos por su ayuda.


----------



## mcrven (Nov 18, 2007)

Bueno cass, parece que estás utilizando Eagle. Solo que estás tratando de reinventar la rueda.
Veo que has estado trazando las pistas a mano pero de una forma inadecuada.
El dibujo que te envié está trazado con Eagle, con el editor de esquemas. Para que practiques un poco, reprodúcelo en tu propio computador. Luego trata de trazarlo con el editor de PCB del mismo Eagle, con la opción auto router.
Cuando selecciones los componentes para el esquema, debes seleccionar los que se corresponden a las dimensiones reales de los que tú vas a utilizar.

Existe un tutorial para el Eagle en español. Búscalo con google, se llama: tutorial-spa.pdf

Cualquier otra cosa. GRITA.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## cass17 (Nov 19, 2007)

ok  jeje   no sabía que se podía hacer eso con el eagle, muchas gracias por tu ayuda me ha servido de mucho, una pregunta tendras algún circuito impreso de alguna fuente regulada que haya sido probada y que no esté muy complicada de armar que me puedieras proporcionar  pr favor de antemano gracias.


----------



## mcrven (Nov 19, 2007)

Pues... Bájate el tutorial. leételo y practica.

busca este, a ver qué te parece:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente-variable.htm

mcrven


----------



## cass17 (Nov 20, 2007)

muchas gracias por tu ayuda me ha servido de mucho.


----------

